# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Rolo me mish të grirë

## Bejbi

Per te bere kete lloj gatimi duhet te kemi
   mish te grire 500-1000gr
   sallam te grire ne feta 3-4 cope
   djathe kackavall ne feta 3-4 cope
   veze te ziera 4 cope
  ereza te ndryshme piper rigon dhe kripe
  buke bajate
marrim mishin egrire dhe e pergatisim si per qofte ku e perziejme me buken bajate,erezat dhe kripen.Perzierja duhet te behet mire derisa te marre trajte te njejte dhe pastaj e shtrijme ne nje leter alumini dhe aty shtrojme sallamin djathin dhe vezet pasi ti kemi vene mbeshtjedhim me kujdes letren e aluminit dhe e leme 5 min keshtu dhe pastaj heqim letren e aluminit dhe e vendosim ne nje tepsi te lyer me vaj dhe e sperkasim dhe siper me pak vaj dhe e fusim ne furre ku e pjekim  ne 200 grade per 30-45 min nqs deshironi mund te shtoni dhe patate te prera te medha(ne fillim roloja duhet te jete e mbuluar me leter alumini)
              ju befte mire

----------


## Bejbi

kam harruar te them se kur pergatisim masen me mish te grire shtojme 2 kokrra veze dhe 1 kokerr qepe te thate e grire ne rende e cila pastaj kullohet per te larguar lageshtiren e tepert   sorry

----------


## BaBa

policia, po sallami si behet?

----------


## Bejbi

te kemi ty profesionist babe dhe po ta le ty se osht turp me e tregu une   lol

----------


## BaBa

> te kemi ty profesionist babe dhe po ta le ty se osht turp me e tregu une   lol



he te mori malli ty per gatimet e babes  :ngerdheshje: 


bejbi sallami bahet me copa mishi qe ngelin nga kofsha derrit apo shpatulla e derrit, e tjera.... me radhe se spo i them tgjitha se sdo haje njeri sallame pastaj loool

Me i fjal marim keto copat e mishit te ngelura i grijme ne makinerin e mishit, dhe marrim nje kove me uje fusim zorret e derrit, (qe te zbuten ne uje) marrim mishin e grire i hedhim herza te ndryshme qe erzat me gjith mishin e grir perzien ne makinerin e rrubullaket edhe pastaj mer nje emer tjeter qe quhet pasta e per tu pergatit sallami,meret makina shtytese e mishit-paste dhe bahet sallami me zorret e derrit. {kaq ishte} e thejsht ju duket eh !!!!!!!


Bajbi, dhe sa per ate rolon tate bravo. se ka shum e shum llojsh rolosh ka rolo qe pergatitet me fileto pule , qe un e pelqej shum se e qaje fare kur e baj papapa :ngerdheshje: 

kaq kisha ja kalofshit mire.

----------


## BaBa

sot nje recet tjeter  :shkelje syri: 

*
Rolo pule :*

Behet keshtu ta marr nga filli, marrim thiken marrim dhe limen, mprefim mir e mir thiken me limen, kapim pulen e fresket, i hapim kembet  ja fusim thiken mes gjoksit e der ne funde te bishtit  :ngerdheshje:  i heqim kocken pules, marrim thiken e gjat qe ta presim ne feta, e preme- marim feten qe prem e hapim , marrim ja 6-7 feta djathi te bute, ja vendosim lart pules, marrim dhe 6 copa sallam derri fete, ja hedhim dhe keto persiper,i shtojm dhe herza piper ose munde ti hidhni cfar herzash ju perqen juve, Dhe e mbeshtjellim pulen e prere ne fete me gjithe gjerat qe i hudhem lart pules e mbeshtjellim, dhe e fusim ne rrjet qe te rri e mbyllur mos te hapet :shkelje syri: 


kaq ishte, ju baft mire nqs: dini me e pjek ashtu sic duhet LOOL

----------


## Linda5

> sot nje recet tjeter 
> 
> *
> Rolo pule :*
> 
> Behet keshtu ta marr nga filli, marrim thiken marrim dhe limen, mprefim mir e mir thiken me limen, kapim pulen e fresket, i hapim kembet  ja fusim thiken mes gjoksit e der ne funde te bishtit  i heqim kocken pules, marrim thiken e gjat qe ta presim ne feta, e preme- marim feten qe prem e hapim , marrim ja 6-7 feta djathi te bute, ja vendosim lart pules, marrim dhe 6 copa sallam derri fete, ja hedhim dhe keto persiper,i shtojm dhe herza piper ose munde ti hidhni cfar herzash ju perqen juve, Dhe e mbeshtjellim pulen e prere ne fete me gjithe gjerat qe i hudhem lart pules e mbeshtjellim, dhe e fusim ne rrjet qe te rri e mbyllur mos te hapet
> 
> kaq ishte, ju baft mire nqs: dini me e pjek ashtu sic duhet LOOL


hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sa kam qesh mor baba ci ke bo asaj pule ti pupu e kapim kshtu e presim kshtu   babe mos punon gjo ne thertore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

*Xhiro per Sufllaqe-pite:

pergatitet , mga feta derri shpatull ose kofshe derri,
marrim thiken e m'prehim i heqim kofshes se derrit kocken ,
marrim thiken e gjate per ta prere ne feta kofshen e derrit e preme- i hapim fetat e derrit ne nje tavolin te gjere, dhe shperndajme!
fetave lart i hedhim 4 filxhan krip, 2 filxhan piper te kuqe, 1 filxhan piper te zi, dhe 2 filxhan rigone.
mastaj marrim tubin inoxe qe ne funde ka pllaken e rrumbullaket qe nuk lejon qe te ikin fetat poshte, marrim fetat dhe i vendosim ose i ngulim ne tubin inox, mund ta mbushesh 5 kile der ne 10 kile me feta. 

ju baft mire (:*



PS: goca bules  pergjigjen ta dhashe me reputacjon  :perqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

*Receta per Qibap, pergatitet:

me mish  dele ose derri, i bashkojm keto dy mishra dhe i grijme,
 marrim mishin e grire e vendosim ne nje tepsi ose ndonje vend tjeter ca tju ndodhet aty per me kollaj!
i hedhim mishit te grire rigone , piper majdanoz dhe 1 kokerr veze, ose po te duash si hedhe veze fare per ato Anvisa qe se pelqejne vezen 

i perzijme mire e mire keto qe i shtuam mishit te grire, dhe i bejm ne forma topash qe ti vendosim ne shkop qe te formohet qibapi !

kaq ishte, dhe qibapi  munde te piqet ne zgar po te doni ta piqni dhe ne tigane, mos i vendosi shkopat bejeni pa shkop fare si tip qoftesh*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

Babe di me gatu ti apo si esht ky muabet hec iri na gatuj ndonji gje te mire:-)

----------


## BaBa

_ja dhe receta e kukurecit  :

Kukureci , pergatitet me  zorre qingji dhe me cipen e qingjit, 
dhe me mulcin e tij.

marrim copat e mulcis te qingjit , bashke me cipen i bashkojme te dyja bashke, 
dhe ne funde marrim zorren dhe i lidhim rretheperqarke der sa te behet nje ngaterrim i persosur qe mos te duket cipa dhe mulcia-
 qe kemi vendosur brenda zorres se qingjit 
kukureci duhet te mare forme te gjate qe te piqet sa me mire ne zgare (:
kaq ishte dhe kukureci_ 

PS:ajd piqeni mire se po pret baba te haji icik kukurec se sot kam marr dhe rakin me vete  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Babe di me gatu ti apo si esht ky muabet hec iri na gatuj ndonji gje te mire:-)


si ta merr menja ty tironcja,  kot i kam shkruar keto receta un  :shkelje syri: 

po te gatoi baba ty ka per te vajt icik si shtrrenjte  :perqeshje: 

sbesoj se do tja dalesh dote  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> [B][I][COLOR="Blue"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: goca bules  pergjigjen ta dhashe me reputacjon


e mora baba faleminderit ke te drejte per ate qe ke shkrujt e  kupto vet ti  :shkelje syri: 
po lum nusja qe do te mari 
dhe mos e mso dembele ore  lene ate te gatuj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> policia, po sallami si behet?


ku di gjo policia si bohet sallami mor baba
ato din vetem ta hajne jo ta bojne(sallamin)
po pyt ato nga EHV si bohet
pse te ka mor malli per sallam shqipnie? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

*Receta e Sufllaqeve, ose  shkop me mish sic i themi ne shqiptaret 


sufllaqet pergatiten, me mish derri shpatull ose kofshe, 
e presim mishin e derrit ne feta dhe mbushim kutin apostafat qe eshte per sufllaqe kutia peshon 2 klg e 600 gra.
mbushim kutin der ne  6 klg e 600 gram, me feta derri, marim kapakun mbulues te kutise e mbulojme dhe fusim 100 shkopa-
 lart nga kapaku der ne funde te kutise te shkoj maja shkopit mire, pasi kemi mbaruar futjen e shkopave me rradhe, 
marrim thiken e gjat dhe e presim kutin ne dy faqet e saji-
pasi mbaruam prerjen nxjerrim kapun dhe shtyjme poshte me shum avash mishin me gjith shkopat qe te dalin sufllaqet (:

kaq ishte e thjesht eh  LOOOL*








> ku di gjo policia si bohet sallami mor baba
> ato din vetem ta hajne jo ta bojne(sallamin)
> po pyt ato nga EHV si bohet
> pse te ka mor malli per sallam shqipnie?



po thash ta pysja iher ca lloji sallami tinte te bante!!! se sban keq me pyt (:

goca bules, po jo mo yllo sme ka marr malli se spara ha sallam une mban rraksjon.
sma pranon organizmi kshu mkan than qe kur isha i vogel  :shkelje syri: 

goca bules , na gatu nai gja se recetat i hodhi baba ne teme (:

ajd ja kalofsh mire.

----------


## Alienated

> policia, po sallami si behet?


...e marrim mishin, e grim
...i marrim hudhrat, i grim
...i marrim vezet, i grim

----------


## Linda5

> ...e marrim mishin, e grim
> ...i marrim hudhrat, i grim
> ...i marrim vezet, i grim


po pse nuk e vazhdove ore deri ne fund




jo jo ta them une ok po e them 


e marim mamin prej dore 
e cojme ne dyqan dhe blejme sallam EHV :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> po pse nuk e vazhdove ore deri ne fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jo jo ta them une ok po e them 
> 
> 
> e marim mamin e grim
> e cojme ne dyqan dhe blejme sallam EHV


hahaha ca recete

----------


## Linda5

te pelqeu hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmm
ik ne pun tani dhe kur te vish na trego se cfar ke gatuar per ato gjermont :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

eshte tem serjoze kjo mos u tallni me ushqimin ju mistrreca  :shkelje syri:

----------

